# Claying Virginity



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

Has gone.

Don't know why I haven't ever done it before, the results are awesome.(tar remover didn't work)

steps taken - wash - clay - chamois - wax










took longer than I thought so was getting dark when i finished.


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing results!

How long did it take, and for how much of the car?

Been thinking about it myself, but don't have access to a water hose at home - don't know if that's gonna cause problems with the process


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

jokskilove said:


> Amazing results!
> 
> How long did it take, and for how much of the car?
> 
> Been thinking about it myself, but don't have access to a water hose at home - don't know if that's gonna cause problems with the process


All in all about 2 hours I had a lot of the spots low down on the skirts but also on the c pillar,spoiler and rear, I just used a spray bottle with water to wet the panel I was claying, the clay from bilthammer uses water not a lubricant


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

All you need now is a good car polish like Meguiars then just wash car once a week with Johnson`s babybath or similar.
The idea is that the babybath is so mild it does not remove the applied wax.


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

bobclive22 said:


> All you need now is a good car polish like Meguiars then just wash car once a week with Johnson`s babybath or similar.
> The idea is that the babybath is so mild it does not remove the applied wax.


didn't know that! interesting


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

mattdonns said:


> Has gone.
> 
> Don't know why I haven't ever done it before, the results are awesome.(tar remover didn't work)
> 
> ...


Looking good! I washed, clayed & polymer sealed my 6-month old Ibis S-Line 2 weeks ago. I was amazed at the [email protected] that was removed even though I handwash the car weekly!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job clay is a great product


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

ooh picture heavy post, must quote the whole thing !


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

bobclive22 said:


> All you need now is a good car polish like Meguiars then just wash car once a week with Johnson`s babybath or similar.
> The idea is that the babybath is so mild it does not remove the applied wax.


Any decent car shampoo won't strip wax.


----------

